# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Need Help on Buying an Odachi

## T. Dawn

*Hello everyone on Sword Forum. 

I have a fascination with many Japanese katanas however, I would like to own an Odachi (the handle is short and the blade is longer).

I have seen the Hanwei Odachi and it is very beautiful. However, it is discontinue and I can't seem to find a trust worthy site that sells them. 

My question is; can you help me find an Odachi or anyone who can sell me one? 

I am looking for a long blade: 
1. that does not flop or wiggle when swing or practicing.
2. it is double or triple peg with either bamboo or brass. 
3. it is heat treated correctly.
4. Optional Hamon or not.
5. Optional Bo-hi or not.
6. it must be 60 inches or more (overall height).
7. New or well kept clean.
8. No damages. unless it is a few scratches or repairable damages.
9. I do not want a sword that has "Made in China" on it.
10. Item must be from a reliable or well-know manufacture.
11. I hate to use the word "Full tang" but that is what I am look for.

These are very demanding requests however, if you think you know an Odachi that is good enough I will take any suggestions, offers, advice, pics, reviews or links.

Any help is welcome.
And thank you very much for reading this.*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angelo Silva

Hi T.  Welcome to SFI!
Not sure where you're located, but your country is always a good place to start. 
60 or more inches overall length. Any idea on the nagasa or on the tsuka length? 
A particular sword being reliable is always a chance no matter who you got it from. Having said that, from the big forges only Hanwei makes something in those specs. You may be able to find some second hand Kensei odachi, but thats about all I can remember.
You can try Huawei and Sinosword (I got my o-katana from them) or maybe St-nihonto or any of the many eBay forges.
In Europe there is Yarinohanzo, who I believe carry a 2 meter long odachi...
Anyway, if you could narrow down the sugata (although I'm pretty sure there are only shinogi zukuri odachi), and more importantly the price, we'll be able to help narrow things down for you.

----------


## T. Dawn

Hello, Angelo Silva first I like to thank you for your respond and second thank you for the information.

I live in the U.S.A
The Tsuka should be 15-17 inches at the least, the Nagasa should be 45 inches or more. The ones that you mention are really nice.
Yarinohanzo seems to be Italian but, it may be the one.
I'm sorry what does sugata mean exactly? (still learning the definitions of the Katana) However, I like a Odachi that not too curvy only a little bit curve near the guard. 
Anyway I'm thinking about spending $300 dollars or more, unless someone gives me a realistic price of an Odachi I will spend way more.

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## T. Dawn

After some long hours I got the odachi i wanted.

It turns out to pretty price and it was well worth it, wonder what the quality is?

yarinohanzo nodachi seems to be the one that fits most of my description.

And I'm planning to buy it.

If anyone has any problems with this sword please warn me before it is too late.

I will start planing to buy this in 1 week.

Please any help or suggestions about their quality and communication are welcome.

----------


## Angelo Silva

Just Angelo is fine T.
So, your budget is around 300 or more (how much more would be useful). Anyways, the Yarinohanzo nodachi is probably sourced from China (like almost every katana out there), from a well known forge that manufactures for some known brands.
This odachi in particular (I'm thinking you mean http://www.yarinohanzo.com/Nodachi.html), will probably be a slight bit floppy because of its length (this is unrelated to its quality, its more about basic physics. The blade would have to be very thick and heavy to be super stiff). The blade is through hardened so it hasn't got a real hamon either. The tsuka and the lines on the blade itself don't seem to be something to write home about (from pictures anyway).   
Not sure how much this is gonna run you in USD but I'm fairly certain that at this price point its worth considering the eBay forges I mentioned. The difference between dealing with a seller like Francesco (guy running Yarinohanzo) and a chinese forge itself is that if communications fall apart, short of going there you're doomed. Still, I recommend contacting Francesco (through facebook, email, etc) to talk about this nodachi in particular. He is putting an effort into customer support so you should get some good answers. Also, try contacting Jussi Ekholm and Simon Hengle as they own swords from Yarinohanzo.

My advice is to contact immediately the forges I mentioned with budget requests for the specs as this nodachi + your personal requests like stiffness and see the numbers they give you. Might be worth checking. If you do decide to go through a forge, expect shipping costs be more than usual given the size of the sword.
I know Yarinohanzo says to hurry up with the preorder, but take your time checking your options.

----------


## T. Dawn

Thank you so much for you help and efforts.

Recently I have receive a similar warning and consideration for another Odachi. 
My decision to buying a Yarinohanzo is cancelled but, it does mean their bad people.
I decided I am going to find a Real Hanwei Odachi and Save up for it. So far there are still some people who have them and will sell them.
I think this Odachi will be the one and will be meet my standards.

Thank you so much for your help these pass few days Angelo. This has been one of the most helpful and clear site I can rely on.

----------


## Angelo Silva

No prob T. I also think the Hanwei one is the best option. BTW, I'm lastgodslayer... :Cool:

----------


## T. Dawn

Cool Cool Cool

 :Big Grin:

----------


## J klaver

Hi T,
the odachi from Hanwei is still available, you can drop a PM.

----------


## T. Dawn

Thank you Thank you Thank you.

Now I know where to buy.

----------

